# HP ASUS P5LP-LE (Limestone) Motherboard Defect



## wjosephson (May 30, 2007)

Sirs:
I have an HP Desktop with a ASUS P5LP-LE (Limestone) motherboard. Yesterday, it suddenly lost the ability to read memory slots 1-3-4 (it can only read slot 2). My memory tests just fine.

Any ideas on a fix?

Any ideas on buying a cheap but good replacement board?

Many Thanks,

Bill Josephson
wjosephso[email protected][/FONT]


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Firstly you should re-seat the memory you have in these slots. If you have any compressed air give them a clean out.
Second, set your bios to it's default settings, with any needed adjustments for your configuration.
Let us know if this helps.
Also, have you just upgraded your memory or any other hardware?


----------



## wjosephson (May 30, 2007)

Sir:
Thanks for your reply. I've been on the phone with ASUS and HP. We've updated the BIOS at the default setting. I've pulled all 4 512 mb simms, cleaned everything & placed each in every one of the 4 slots in every combination. the machine only recognizes the #2 memory slot. Even when you go into the machine setup mode, the memory isn't detected by the BIOS.
It appears something may have shorted on the mother board and destroyed two of the four simms. All four were identical Micron 512 mb 533 clocked memory. ASUS won't discuss specifics since they claim the board was expressly built for HP and they don't offer ANY after-market support. their advice was to buy one of their standard 775 chipset mother boards. As you can appreciate, that's a real mess. I'd really like to preserve the hard drive as it's currently programmed.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, sorry to hear your latest news.
Will the retailer you bought it from not help you?

(As a last resort, I'd check under the motherboard for anything stray and also try starting with ram in 3 & 4 only, and decode the bios beep code I get, if any).

The best place for a cheap replacement would be eBay.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

To be fair to Asus, the mobo is a CUSTOM mobo built spesifically for HP to HP specs, thus Asus does not warrenty nor support the mobo, any support, drivers, etc will have to come from HP. Houndog's advice on checking the beep codes and ebay suggesion is spot on


----------

